# Set designers to make haunt?



## Big Howlin (Jul 15, 2006)

*Is it possible to hire set designers to make the interior of a house like a haunted home? Id love to have professionals do it for me but not sure if you can hire them....though I guess you could if you were making a film so why not? Wonder what it costs.......*


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

Check online at mandy's, craigslist, and filmwire and put out feelers. A lot of towns with an indie-film underground will have at least one contractor who designs and builds sets.


----------



## SkullAndBone (Sep 21, 2005)

I know a couple of guys who do it. If your local college has a drama department I bet you could get a few peeps to do it. If you wanted to hire Hollywood level I bet you would be looking at twenty to fifty grand or so depending on your goals.


----------



## 1031fan (Feb 6, 2007)

where you live at cheetah? - i can design/build them for you if your interested - haha - doubt anyone would be interested in an amature high school sets/semi pro haunt designer but thought id throw it out there - good luck findin someone and let us see pics

riley


----------

